# New Bridge



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

New bridge installed today. It is two feet tall and fourteen feet long.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

More pictures


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very handsome bridge!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Very Nice! A real beauty across those wide open spaces. Make no small plans ....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Ron! COme make some rails for mine! Jerry


----------



## Artisan (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello Ron, 

Lookin' really good there Ron. That took a tremendous amount of time and effort 
to pull off, "I Know". The shot as if taken from adjacent to the ditch lights 
looking up the run is killer! LOVE IT! Try making a couple dozen of them now  . 

We have similar items starting to reach the marketplace, I have a massive 
20' long, 15" wide x 9" tall Double Wide PLUS Deck Truss Bridge System on Ebay right now 
(relagated to Ebay till the web site is finished, quality takes time...) Ebay number #110276271527 . 
This is actually 3 differnet bridges requiring Piers and or Trestles. We have Trestles coming, 8" 
to about 5' tall standard, of same like design and materials, actually being 
machined as I speak. Almost anything a guy could want, were planning on doing it, MANY 
plans are drawn, many designs implimented, drawn in AUTOCAD ! Precision cut parts, riveted 
not welded. ( I not knocking welded, THERE AWSOME TOO, and I admire them tremendously, 
a differnt deal we do is all. )  

I photo'd the same thing as I mention above (20'er, 3 different units)in what we call 
Single Wide today (9" wide) but the Cantilevered Wooden Decking / Catwalks I have ordered 
precision parts cut from will easily, and Very Nicely if I may, make the single wide a 
sight to behold. People we actually stopping there cars and talking pictures today 
at the Photo Shoot... ...Ho Hummm here we come... 
 
Stay Tuned...


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Ron, That bridge look alot better. nice job ron!


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice views to go with the bridge, dont know which is better, the bridge or the view/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 

tom h


----------

